# Got a Wii...



## jonnyd1978 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mrs D surprised me with a Wii for xmas/birthday which was nice! 

Really loving how fun the whole experience is to be honest. And that we can play together, the games are not geeky at all really. We've got the sports game, sports resort, wii fit, Mario and Sonic at the Winter Olympics and Mariokart. Also borrowed guitar hero from a cuz which is pretty ace with the big guitar!  

So all in all, a fun thing for us to enjoy. I was just wondering if there are some more serious game types for the Wii? I used to enjoy games like Resident Evil on the PS2 and football games like Fifa etc. I'm pretty sure these games are available for the Wii but how do they compare on a Wii to the PS2 type consoles or even the more modern ones like PS3, Xbox etc.

Also, any reccomendations for games please!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2010)

Super Mario Galaxy
House of the Dead: Overkill


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 9, 2010)

resident evil 4 (or whatevs) is meant to be better on the wii because of the control system. I don't play resi though. The wii control on pro evo looks amusing- you don't have to play with the nunchuck though I think. I don't play pro evo either, we bought it when the ps3 broke. 

Zelda counts as serious gaming though right?


----------



## yield (Jan 9, 2010)

Legend of Zelda, A Boy and his Blob and Okami are good. 

Have a look through the reviews. http://www.metacritic.com/games/wii/scores/


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2010)

Magic Sam really likes Godfather (I think it's a load of old cock myself) and Need for Speed is a good racing game. You have a crew and you have to take over other crews and you can design your own cars and shit.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cheers all!


----------



## Idaho (Jan 21, 2010)

I like Bully and Super Smash Brothers Brawl. Rogue Trooper is quite good. Pro Evolution Soccer is good - the controls are well worked out and very flexible.

House of the dead is ok - in a disturbing-shoot-loads-of-zombies way. Haven't checked out resident evil yet.

I have about 80 games to 'evaluate' and have only tried about 30 of them


----------



## Hoss (Jan 21, 2010)

World of Goo is essential, IMO. Available as a Wiiware download for about £7 I think.

It's so simple yet incredibly addictive and gets quite difficult too. Well worth the £.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 21, 2010)

I personally can't stand my Wii. 

The whole gaming experience is getting on my nerves.

However, I do like House of the Dead Overkill and Modern Warfare.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 21, 2010)

It's more of a family console than a lone male gamer-type console.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 21, 2010)

They've just brought out a new Mario platform game, old-school stylee - except you can have four players all at once, getting in each others way... it's hilarious.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 21, 2010)

Hoss said:


> *World of Goo* is essential, IMO. Available as a Wiiware download for about £7 I think.
> 
> It's so simple yet incredibly addictive and gets quite difficult too. Well worth the £.



Oh yes indeed. You got it wi-fi'd up? If so go online and check it out, there's a free demo but you'll end up buying. Plus you can watch BBC iPlayer in full screen HD and 'surf' the 'net'!


----------



## Idaho (Jan 22, 2010)

Is the iplayer in HD? The Wii isn't an HD machine


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2010)

Mario Galaxy is excellent. In fact, I could play that again


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Is the iplayer in HD? The Wii isn't an HD machine



No, it isn't.


----------



## jonnyd1978 (Jan 22, 2010)

Idaho said:


> I like Bully and Super Smash Brothers Brawl. Rogue Trooper is quite good. Pro Evolution Soccer is good - the controls are well worked out and very flexible.
> 
> House of the dead is ok - in a disturbing-shoot-loads-of-zombies way. Haven't checked out resident evil yet.
> 
> I have about 80 games to *'evaluate'* and have only tried about 30 of them



How does one get hold of these evaluation copies of games?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2010)

We've got a Wii.  It's excellent.  I don't consider myself a gamer.  Never been interested.  But I have fun on this.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 22, 2010)

jonnyd1978 said:


> How does one get hold of these evaluation copies of games?



Firstly one needs to 'soft-mod' one's Wii. Look on this thread at Post #17

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=310791

You can then use torrents/megauploader, etc, to download various 'evaluation' copies.

Even better, add the usb drive fix and stick them all on that. It took me a few days to sort it out, but now I have a hard drive with 80 games on it. You don't even have to get out of your chair to switch games.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2010)

*Just to note..*

..that some of the newest white Wii's and all the new black ones will not read DVDr media.
You can still hack them, and play games from a USB hardrive or drive pen, but they wont read a DVD-R or DVD+R disc's.

Maybe a drive firmware hack will come out (like the xbox360) or the scene will find a way of making the drive read copy media in the future, but for all new Wii's being manufactured its USB loader if you want to back-up your games.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah mine won't take discs. No bother though. Usb loader is the don. WiiFlow is a very nice bit of software.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Feb 15, 2010)

de Blob - wierdly brilliant!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 15, 2010)

Idaho said:


> Yeah mine won't take discs. No bother though. Usb loader is the don. WiiFlow is a very nice bit of software.



If you've got a USB DVD drive knocking about you can use that instead.

I found this blog a great source of information:

http://adewii.wordpress.com


----------

